# Schuhe



## Bonniefly (13. Mai 2011)

ja ja ich weiß das typische Frauenthema   

Möchte gerne hohe Schuhe
(fahre ohne Cleads)
um evtl. auch bike und hike zu machen
bzw.  bei Schiebe und Tragestrecken guten halt zu haben...

Unterscheiden sich denn  hohe MTB-Stiefel  von normalen Hiking-Stiefeln ?
Habe gestern Shimano Goretex-Stiefel probiert
schlagen aber mit 219.-  ganz schön zu buche

Spricht was gegen Hiking-Stiefel ?

Ciao
Manu


----------



## barbarissima (13. Mai 2011)

Die Shimano sind schon ideal für diesen Einsatz 
Du musst sie ja nicht unbedingt da kaufen, wo sie am teuersten sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (13. Mai 2011)

musst nur darauf achten , dass die sohle nicht zu steif ist und du damit nicht von den pins abrutschst ...


----------



## Karlossa (18. Mai 2011)

Eine gute Freundin von mir fährt auch ohne Cleads und hat sich halb hohe Schuhe letztens erst noch gekauft. Muss es denn eine Topmarke sein? 

Sonst schau doch mal hier http://www.deerberg.de/ , da hat sie ihre auch her Ich wäre auch nicht bereit so viel Geld für ein Paar Schuhe auszugeben.


----------



## blutbuche (18. Mai 2011)

welche sind denn davon zum biken  geeignet ????


----------



## Bonniefly (19. Mai 2011)

Danke Mädels für eure Antworten

habe jetzt die Shimano Stiefel   für 139.- gefunden und bestellt....  (das ist ein Preis für den Schuh, damit kann ich gut leben..     )
Jetzt warte ich ungeduldig auf das Päckchen...

Ciao
Manu


----------



## barbarissima (19. Mai 2011)

Erwarte deinen Testbericht 
Wenn sie gut sind, dann bestelle ich sie mir auch


----------



## greenhorn-biker (19. Mai 2011)

Habe gerade beim stöbern diese Schuhe entdeckt...
-> Shimano MT 51
Fährt jmd diesen Schuh?Wie siehts aus mit Wasserdichtigkeit?
Suche nen festen Schuh für Flats die aber stabil sind und es auch vertragen wenn ich mal im Matsch stecken bleib 
Ich sollte sie auch Sommer wie winter fahren können, neige aber eher zu warmen füßen ach un der relativ günstige Preis reizt mich 
FiveTen kommen für mich nicht in Frage...gefallen mir nicht und die dichtigkeit lässt ja bekanntermaßen zu wünschen übrig!


----------



## blutbuche (19. Mai 2011)

...wirst wenig halt haben auf flats ... die sohle ist sehr steif ....


----------



## greenhorn-biker (20. Mai 2011)

Ich brauch aber auf jeden fall steifere weil in meinen jetztigen Schuhen schlafen mir die füße ein nach längerer Zeit


----------



## Votec Tox (20. Mai 2011)

Ich wiederhol' mich immer wieder 
Wenn die Schuhe eine in Längsrichtung gebogene Sohle haben, also vorn hochgezogen sind, ist das ziemlich übel für Flatpedale, da diese meist über der Achse keine Pins haben aber vorn und hinten am Pedal. D.h. die Sohle liegt mittig auf der Achse auf, rutscht dort und greift nur mäßig auf den Pins, gesetzt den Fall ihr steht normal auf dem Pedal.
Mit flachen Sohlen wie Skaterschuhe funktioniert das besser.
Skaterschuhe gibts oft als Vorjahresmodell günstig und noch besseren Grip auf den Pedalen haben solche Spezialschuhe wie die Freerideschuhe von Shimano, da kannst Du sogar mit versch. Innensohlen die Härte der Sohle einstellen.

Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (20. Mai 2011)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Ich brauch aber auf jeden fall steifere weil in meinen jetztigen Schuhen schlafen mir die füße ein nach längerer Zeit



geh einfach in den Outdoor Laden und schau dich mal bei den Bergwanderstiefeln um. Die haben auch oftmals eine ausreichend steife Sohle, bestenfalls "Vibram" (schön griffig auf den Pedalen). Die Sohle sollte halt relativ "flach" sein (also keine zu starke Wölbung) und kein allzu ausgeprägtes Profil haben.

@Votec Tox
gibt auch Flats mit Pins in der Mitte


----------



## Votec Tox (20. Mai 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> @Votec Tox
> gibt auch Flats mit Pins in der Mitte



Danke für den Hinweis, kenne nur solche wie die Sudpins oder Wellgo, die haben keine Pins auf der Achse, nur seitlich in der Mitte, bei unseren nicht unbedingt riesigen Füßen  bringt das nicht soviel, da baut man da zuwenig Druck auf. Und bei den Sudpins sind das Mitte seitlich auch so Hohlgewinde, welche bei mir schon durch Steinberührungen völlig verbogen oder ausgerissen sind.
Grüße!


----------



## scylla (20. Mai 2011)

z.B.
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p24041_Face-Off-XMX-13AC-Plattformpedale-.html

kenn die nicht "persönliche", aber sie werd ich mir auf jeden Fall mal anschauen, wenn mal wieder neue her müssen.
Im Winter fahr ich z.B. nur mit Bergstiefeln, allein schon wegen der Wasserdichtigkeit und Wärmeisolierung.

Die Madenschrauben-Pins von den Sudpins sind mir auch ein Dorn im Auge. Sowas ist schon konstruktionsbedingt irgendwie schwachbrüstig. Meistens robb ich mir einfach die Pins ab, aber an einem Pin (grad das in der Mitte, das du ansprichst), ist bei meinen "jüngsten" Sudpins (halbes Jahr) auch schon wieder das Gewinde einfach futsch... da lässt sich auch nichts mehr austauschen. Flachkragen-Pins sind mir wesentlich sympathischer.


----------



## Votec Tox (20. Mai 2011)

Hallo Scylla!

Die sehen gut aus, wenn dann die vorderen Pins eng genug zueinander stehen, sodaß der vordere äußere Pin noch unter dem Schuh ist, dann 
Was wiegen die 
Bevor dieser Schuhfred zum Pinfred abrutscht  stelle ich mal ein Bild meiner Sudpins ein, damit die Anderen sehen können was das Problem unserer letzten Posts war:





Aber das Thema Pedal paßt ja auch irgendwie zum Thema Schuhe.
Grüße!


----------



## blutbuche (20. Mai 2011)

...denke , die flats von  greenhorn b.  haben KEINE pins in der mitte - demnach :  die vorgeschlagenen schuhe unbrauchbar ....


----------



## greenhorn-biker (20. Mai 2011)

Doch ein einziger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (20. Mai 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ...denke , die flats von  greenhorn b.  haben KEINE pins in der mitte - demnach :  die vorgeschlagenen schuhe unbrauchbar ....



ich bin schon zwei winter super mit sudpin pedalen und meindl bergschuhen zurecht gekommen... man muss halt ein bisschen aussortieren, weil manche bergschuhe mehr und manche weniger geeinget sind (steht ja auch schon dabei, auf was ich achten würde)... aber prinzipiell halte ich den tipp nicht für unbrauchbar


----------



## blutbuche (20. Mai 2011)

ja , so geh´n die ansichten auseinander ...


----------



## tantemucki (20. Mai 2011)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Habe gerade beim stöbern diese Schuhe entdeckt...
> -> Shimano MT 51
> Fährt jmd diesen Schuh?Wie siehts aus mit Wasserdichtigkeit?
> Suche nen festen Schuh für Flats die aber stabil sind und es auch vertragen wenn ich mal im Matsch stecken bleib
> ...



hi greenhorn,

an und pfürsich ein super schuh, allerdings ist die sohle knallhart, also für flats eher ungeeignet. wasserdicht sind sie auch nicht. aber wirklich sehr langlebig!!!

greez


----------



## greenhorn-biker (21. Juni 2011)

um das Thema wieder aufzugreifen...ich habe immer noch keine neuen Schuhe 
Was ich bisher gelesen habe,scheine ich ja mit den Flats nicht um die Fiveten herumzukommen 
Deshalb hab ich mir die Produktpalette nochma angeschaut und mir ist dieser Schuh aufgefallen -> Fiveten Maltese Falcon
Scheint mir geeignet zu sein weil er keine Mesheinsätze hat durch die das Wasser eindringen könnte und ich denke wenn man das Leder gut imprägniert wird es einigermaßen dicht sein 
Haben sogar etwas profil und sind laut beschreibung für Tour (was ich hauptsächlich fahre) gut geeignet
Farbe find ich jetzt net so dolle aber was will man machen...
Bei diesem Preis werd ich aber wohl noch bis weihnachten warten müssen!
Fährt schon jemand diesen schuh?


----------



## scylla (21. Juni 2011)

wenn du doch schuhe für flats suchst, warum hast du dir dann ausgerechnet das spd-modell ausgesucht? 
denke, das profil der anderen 5-10 schuhe (die ohne spd) ist noch ein bisschen besser geeignet für plattformpedale. die haben für 5-10 schuhe ja fast schon ein super hohes profil 
für halt auf flats ist weniger umso besser. und wenn du nicht gerade hochtouren in den alpen oder ausgedehnte gipfelwanderungen damit planst, sollte das profil der "normalen" freerider oder impact ausreichen!


----------



## Schneeflocke (21. Juni 2011)

Den Five Ten Freerider finde ich super, der Halt auf Flats ist einfach genial. Haben halt leider so Meshmaterial, aber ordentlich Imprägnierspray draufsprühen hilft


----------



## greenhorn-biker (21. Juni 2011)

naja wie ich schon geschrieben hab dass die "normalen" fiveten überall mesh-einsätze haben un ich keinen bock auf nasse füße hab 
Bis jetzt fahre ich ein mittelding aus Freizeit- und Skaterschuhe und die haben,wie man sich denken kann, eine komplett flache Sohle und damit habe ich mich im matsch schon mehr als einmal hingelegt, wenn der matsch doch zu schwer/tief wurde und ich absteigen musste 
Eigentlich bin ich da von der dichtgkeit relativ zufrieden weil sie halt auch aus leder und gut imprägniert sind, aber die sohle scheint zu weich zu sein weil mir nach ner Zeit die Füße einschlafen 

Also Schuhe sollten:
-möglichst aus Leder ohne Mesheinsätze sein wegen dichtigkeit
-etwas profil haben
-nicht zu weich sein
-geeignet für flats sein
- knöchelhoch muss nicht sein
- keine Winterstiefel sein weil ich die Schuhe das ganze Jahr über fahre und ich eher zu warme als zu kalte füße habe 
-keine Damenschuhe sein weil ich breite Füße hab
-ach und eher günstig sein wenns geht  (nee wenn die andern punkte alle passen bin ich auch bereit mehr geld auszugeben )


----------



## greenhorn-biker (21. Juni 2011)

imprägnierspray auf mesh-material soll dichtigkeit bringen 
hat dein spray ne Kleisterkonsistenz ??


----------



## Schneeflocke (21. Juni 2011)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> hat dein spray ne Kleisterkonsistenz ??


Nö, aber Spritzwasser hält es ab


----------



## scylla (21. Juni 2011)

wasserdichte, leichte schuhe für flats (bergwanderstiefel ) muss ich mir auch noch zulegen für den nächsten alpenX. allerdings nur für sowas... wo man eben aufs gepäck achten muss und darauf, dass man am nächsten tag nach einem regenschauer nicht nasse schuhe hat. 
für zu hause oder einen "stationären" urlaub sind mir die fivetens doch lieber. die sind eben kein kompromiss für den halt auf den pedalen. wenn es richtig regnet ziehe ich lieber wasserdichte socken drunter. da ist es mir dann egal, dass die schuhe nass werden... zu hause ordentlich mit zeitungspapier ausstopfen, dann sind sie mit glück am nächsten tag wieder trocken. oder ich zieh halt einfach andere schuhe an.

so würde ich das an deiner stelle auch machen. kauf dir lieber ein paar von den normalen 5.10 mit mesheinsätzen, und ein paar sealskinz o.ä. dazu. wenn sie richtig nass werden kannst du ja am nächsten tag immer noch deine "alten" skateschuhe anziehen. 

PS: imprägnieren bringt's auch. zumindest ein bisschen. wenn man die mesheinsätze ordentlich und regelmäßig einsprüht halten die zumindest einen kurzen schauer oder nieselregen ab. das reicht ja meistens schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (21. Juni 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> wenn es richtig regnet ziehe ich lieber wasserdichte socken drunter. da ist es mir dann egal, dass die schuhe nass werden... zu hause ordentlich mit zeitungspapier ausstopfen, dann sind sie mit glück am nächsten tag wieder trocken.


das geht übrigens auch in den alpen.


----------



## scylla (21. Juni 2011)

dubbel schrieb:


> das geht übrigens auch in den alpen.



ne echt? 
aber erstens wäre es mir zu viel act abends auf einer hütte noch zeitungspapier zum ausstopfen zu organisieren, zweitens ist es ein unterschied, ob man tagelang mit den "plastiktüten"-socken in nassen schuhen rumfährt, oder stundenlang auf der hausrunde, und drittens mag ich auf einem alpenX kein zweites paar schuhe mit rumschleppen 

aber das ist hier eh OT...
ich denke, hier geht's nicht um die alpen, sondern um schuhe für die radrunde zu hause


----------

